# French Double Manual Cabriole Harpsichord



## Ernie

Hi all,

I see that one of my old posts has resurfaced. In it, some of you indicated a preference for the look of the curved legged French instrument. Thought you might like to see my latest instrument.





















Ernie


----------



## Krummhorn

Beautiful work, Ernie ... you are a superb craftsman with a wonderful talent for creating these fine instruments.


----------



## Ravndal

Beautiful! I want one of those!! hehe..


----------



## jalex

It looks magnificent.


----------



## clavichorder

Awesome work! You have made not just a functional, but also a beautiful instrument there.


----------

